# Movies that Stay With You



## Throwaway Style (May 1, 2006)

For me, a good movie is one of the best things around.  In my book, good movies are up with good make-up, just things that make life more enjoyable.  
I don't consider myself stuck up about movies, but there are of course certain movies that make me cringe. 
So I figured, it's always fun to talk about good movies,  like, you know, those ones you never ever forget.  
Here are a few movies that I find to be quite special, 

*Everything Is Illuminated* 
I just watched this tonight, and i'm not sure why but it hit a chord in my mind, and it just stands out to me as something good. Something really good.  I find it hard to explain why this movie is special, and there's nothing much I can say it other than rent it, and see what you think.  It's super diffrent than what hollywood has been throwing out at people recently.  

*Requiem for A Dream* 
So, I don't usually cry for movies. I've cried a few times, and one of the times wasn't even related to the movie, I was just emotional wreck, but when I saw this movie I could not keep myself from tearing up like a baby.  It was heartbreaking, and for me ,there is nothing quite like a heart breaking movie.  
for those who haven't seen it, it's about four people who are trying to live out their dreams, and they are just lead down the wrong road and their lives completely fall to pieces.  It deals A LOT with drug addiction, as it effects all the people in the movie.  
This is not in any way a happy movie, but it's for sure a moving movie.
I got really sad one day thinking of this movie, and had to go cheer myself up at M.A.C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So those are two movies that stand out to me as something special. 

What are some movies that hold something to people here on specktra?


----------



## mspixieears (May 1, 2006)

I don't think of it as deeply moving in a personal sense, only in a I'm human kind of way, but Roman Polanski's_The Pianist_ stayed with me for weeks after I went to see it (alone, duh what a dumb idea). There is a blast in a building and full-on, it's like actually experiencing the blast.

There are other reasons that the film just won't leave me, and I know this might sound extremely disrespectful (but please read this as coming from someone who is clinically depressed), but I find the notion of the main protagonist wanting to survive after losing everything deeply disturbing - after everyone you love is gone, what would drive you to want to survive? I don't think I would want to live, and again, my apologies if this might be disrespectful. I find the Holocaust extremely upsetting to the point where I almost don't want to be alive in a world that can be so cruel to people - any people.

I promise I'll list some more later, that one was the first that came to mind. Actually, I can already think of one: _Equilibrium_. But later


----------



## TRES TEAL (May 1, 2006)

Requiem for A Dream ... i love that one also, my uncle made me watch it so i would never want to try drugs, and boy did it work , lol. all my friends ever want to watch are horror movies, but i love them so i cant complain , the one i would watch over and over is the hills have eyes, its totally disturbing. if u like horror and stuff like that doesnt bother you, check it out! but on a deeper level, the movie the passion of the christ , that is such a sad movie , it shows you exactly what jesus went through , and how badly he was treated, it gives you chills , and really gives you an idea of what went on and how he suffered .


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2006)

The Notebook...Initially I dismissed it as another chickflick and had no interest. At my best friend's suggestion I did watch it. Oh. Wow. Who DOESN'T want to be loved like that? Who doesn't want to grow old with someone and be THAT loved? 
The Passion of the Christ...whether one believes He was saviour or no, the sheer torture he went through and the accurate depiction of said torture is sadly horrifying.
Gone With The Wind...the book was much better, but Vivien Leigh will forever be Scarlett.
BROTHERS IN ARMS...probably the most impacting series I've ever seen in my life. If I watch that today, I will sob.


----------



## moonrevel (May 1, 2006)

Kundun is the one movie that has touched me the most of all the films I've seen.  It's a beautiful movie, and exceptionally well done despite having no professional actors in it.  I am a big supporter of the Tibetan freedom movement, and I had the honor of seeing the Dalai Lama speak, and the story of his struggle and exile is very inspiring.  Despite all the defeats he suffered in trying to keep his country independent, he has always wanted a peaceful solution.  Kundun always makes me cry when I watch it!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (May 1, 2006)

*I'd have to say GONE WITH THE WIND.  I saw it when I was 10 and couldn't stop thinking about it.  I've been obsessed with that movie ever since!!  It's my favorite movie.  Every time I see it I get chills!  Personally, I don't think a better movie was ever made, except maybe CITIZEN CANE.  I'm lucky because I married a man who's an "old movie" buff.  He'll watch Turner Classics 'till 1am!!  Anyway, GWTW's Vivian Liegh was just PERFECT for that role (and she wasn't even the 100th. choice..never mind 1st. choice as Scarlett!!!  In fact, they didn't even cast her until very late in the process!).  Hubby got my the "Special Edition" for X-Mas last year.

Another GREAT movie, one of the best, is THE GODFATHER.  My sister and I have a little joke we make every time we see "Mafia-type" people..we'll say "The Family" to each other in the Marlon Brando voice (yeah, you'd have to be there to get it).  Hubby bought me the whole series edition w/ special commentary for X-Mas two years ago!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## kaliraksha (May 1, 2006)

Cinema Paradiso- imagery and a great love. I love foreign flicks.

Like Water for Chocolate- romance and foreign again.

I will add more as I think of why its stayed with me...


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_*I'd have to say GONE WITH THE WIND.  I saw it when I was 10 and couldn't stop thinking about it.  I've been obsessed with that movie ever since!!  It's my favorite movie.  Every time I see it I get chills!  Personally, I don't think a better movie was ever made, except maybe CITIZEN CANE.  I'm lucky because I married a man who's an "old movie" buff.  He'll watch Turner Classics 'till 1am!!  Anyway, GWTW's Vivian Liegh was just PERFECT for that role (and she wasn't even the 100th. choice..never mind 1st. choice as Scarlett!!!  In fact, they didn't even cast her until very late in the process!).  Hubby got my the "Special Edition" for X-Mas last year.

Another GREAT movie, one of the best, is THE GODFATHER.  My sister and I have a little joke we make every time we see "Mafia-type" people..we'll say "The Family" to each other in the Marlon Brando voice (yeah, you'd have to be there to get it).  Hubby bought me the whole series edition w/ special commentary for X-Mas two years ago!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* _

 
It was really sad to read that she had the mental problems she did. :/


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 2, 2006)

La Vita Bella (Life is Beautiful)

That movie is amazing, it's a must see for anyone who hasn't seen it.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 3, 2006)

Stand By Me - its about 4 boys setting out on a journey to find the missing body of a boy called Ray. It shows true and strong friendship between them. River Phoenix was in it, R.I.P River 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Titanic - I dunno why, but the movie just stood out to me and it's a tragic love story.

Final Destination, 1+2 - These 2 films have the most cleverest ways of inventing different kinds of deaths, and the message is that you cheat death once, it'll always come back to get you one way or another.


----------



## Shavwi (May 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_Stand By Me - its about 4 boys setting out on a journey to find the missing body of a boy called Ray. It shows true and strong friendship between them. River Phoenix was in it, R.I.P River 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Titanic - I dunno why, but the movie just stood out to me and it's a tragic love story.

Final Destination, 1+2 - These 2 films have the most cleverest ways of inventing different kinds of deaths, and the message is that you cheat death once, it'll always come back to get you one way or another._

 
You read my mind - Stand By Me is one of my favorite movies ever - it's so powerful. I cry everytime I see it. Such an amazing movie.

Another movie that stays with me is Frailty. Not many people have seen it but it is so worth seeing. The plots hard to explain, but it is basically about a religious fanatic who enlists his sons in killing people because he claims God told him to. it really makes you think and I have seen it like 5x and I still find something I missed the first time.


----------



## AlliSwan (May 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_The Notebook...Initially I dismissed it as another chickflick and had no interest. At my best friend's suggestion I did watch it. Oh. Wow. Who DOESN'T want to be loved like that? Who doesn't want to grow old with someone and be THAT loved?_

 
Totally agree. I DESPISE "chick flicks." I watched The Notebook bc it was on HBO at my ex's house and I was trying to mock it from the beginning. ("Who ROWS? OMG this is going to be so boring.") But halfway through, my ex and his roomate came through the room and asked me, oh you're still watching it huh?....are you....are you CRYING? Me: *sniff* nooo...


And I love movies that just get inside your head. I will always like Pulp Fiction (watched it for the first time when I was 11 with my mom, it's been a fave ever since), Closer (reallllly messes with your emotions with the way they treat people they supposedly love), and Good Will Hunting (just a GOOD movie in general). I didn't LIKE it perse, but The Butterfly Effect definitely stuck with me. I expected Donnie Darko to be a bit better/bit deeper given the cult following. *shrug*


----------



## kimmy (Jun 6, 2006)

the Boondock Saints, that movie just stuck with me. when my sister was telling me about it i was like "this is going to be so stupid" but it's actually quiet realistic (i mean...i'm not saying us Irish people walk around avenging everyone, but the plot and the way they carried everything out was pretty sweet) and it was just an all around GOOD movie.

it stuck with me in such an epic way, i plan on having those two dear men inked on my wrist in about...2 weeks hahaha!

Final Destination 2&3 (still haven't seen the first yet, wtf?) really stuck with me too haha. because of the same reasons chic said, plus they're gory as hell and i love that.

the Hills Have Eyes stayed with me big time. solely because even though there probably is nothing like that, there is the POSSIBILITY that there is that type of thing going on somewhere in the US and other countries that have tested nuclear weapons.

any movie involving firefighters sticks with me. i think that's only because my dad's a fireman though, so they kind of all have a personal affect on me. i just a couple weeks ago got myself to watch Frequency and Ladder 49 (ever since i saw Backdraft when i was little, i haven't been able to watch a movie where a fireman dies because it just freaked me out ALOT) but i sacked up and watched them a couple weeks ago with my bf...neither of them are very accurate (as in, they don't follow proper procedures. thanks dad for enlightening me on EVERY firefighting procedure in the book so i analyze them all in movies hahaha) but they're pretty epic...especially Ladder 49.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 6, 2006)

Sleepless in Seattle when he's talking about his wife dying.

The Story of Us.

12 Angry Men...the original version


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 11, 2006)

La Haine (French movie directed by Matthieu Kassovitz) - crazy good exploration of racism in Parisian suburbs - super intense + sort of violent but makes you think for a long time afterwards


----------



## roxybc (Jun 12, 2006)

It's not a romantic movie or anything, but one movie that has definitly stuck with me, and had everyone talking after it was *CRASH*  It was such a good movie, and really got the conversation flowing after.


PS: I too, can't stand ultra sappy chick flicks, so I have never watched the notebook, partially because I hate crying. My boyfriend burns movies from friends all the time, so he even burnt me a copy of The Notebook, but I have never watched it and I've had it for like a year.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 12, 2006)

Crash is so good. 

Cat soup was another movie that stuck with me, it's a 30 minute animated movie and it's just super trippy. i love it.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_It was really sad to read that she had the mental problems she did. :/_

 
Yeah...she was Manic Depressive...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She married Lawrence Olivier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find her to be one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen.  She could'nt have been *more perfect* for the role of Scarlett (those firey eyes!!).


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shavwi* 
_You read my mind - Stand By Me is one of my favorite movies ever - it's so powerful. I cry everytime I see it. Such an amazing movie.

Another movie that stays with me is *Frailty*. Not many people have seen it but it is so worth seeing. The plots hard to explain, but it is basically about a religious fanatic who enlists his sons in killing people because he claims God told him to. it really makes you think and I have seen it like 5x and I still find something I missed the first time._

 
*FRAILTY.....WHOA!!!!  What a good movie!!!  I rented and saw it by myself!  Very original.  I liked it a lot.*


----------



## Jaim (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_the Hills Have Eyes stayed with me big time._

 
That scarred me for life! The new one anyway. I'm so damn sensitive when it comes to animals being hurt in movies. I covered my eyes when the dog was killed but when the scary guy ate the birds I started getting all upset. Haha.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_That scarred me for life! The new one anyway. I'm so damn sensitive when it comes to animals being hurt in movies. I covered my eyes when the dog was killed but when the scary guy ate the birds I started getting all upset. Haha._

 
Same here!  It's worse for me to see an animal hurt in a movie than a person!!!  I just *knew* something was gonna happen w/ those dogs!!!  The idiots kept letting 'em loose...now would you let your dogs loose in the middle of the nowhere desert???!!!!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_That scarred me for life! The new one anyway. I'm so damn sensitive when it comes to animals being hurt in movies. I covered my eyes when the dog was killed but when the scary guy ate the birds I started getting all upset. Haha._

 
my boyfriend can't STAND seeing animals die, the part with the dog really bothered him. we were watching it last night and he was like "it's not gonna show them eating the dog is it?" i was like "no, but later it shows them eating that one chick" and he seriously is like "that's fine, i just don't wanna see animals getting hurt it bothers me" hah i had to cover his eyes with a pillow when the bird part happened...that even grossed ME out.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_Yeah...she was Manic Depressive...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She married Lawrence Olivier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find her to be one of the most beautiful women I've ever seen.  She could'nt have been *more perfect* for the role of Scarlett (those firey eyes!!)._

 
Indeed. She also had phenomenol bone structure.



I'm a sports movie fanatic, whether it's little kids movies like "little giants" or movies like "For Love of the Game"...give me an underdog and overcoming the odds and I am THERE.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_The Notebook...Initially I dismissed it as another chickflick and had no interest. At my best friend's suggestion I did watch it. Oh. Wow. Who DOESN'T want to be loved like that? Who doesn't want to grow old with someone and be THAT loved? 
The Passion of the Christ...whether one believes He was saviour or no, the sheer torture he went through and the accurate depiction of said torture is sadly horrifying.
Gone With The Wind...the book was much better, but Vivien Leigh will forever be Scarlett.
BROTHERS IN ARMS...probably the most impacting series I've ever seen in my life. If I watch that today, I will sob. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have to say i feel that same way about this movie! (The Notebook)


Passion of the Christ:   Touched me ... I couldnt stop crying

and i havnt seen the last 2 movies u listed


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_I have to say i feel that same way about this movie! (The Notebook)


Passion of the Christ:   Touched me ... I couldnt stop crying

and i havnt seen the last 2 movies u listed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Brothers In Arms was actually an HBO series.
If you have any appreciation for American soldiers and the work they did and the comraderie they share, the movie will really get to you. Especially the last two episodes.
It's ten hours, and there are extras, so if you ever DO watch it, I recommend making it something of a nightly or weekly thing, so you're not overwhelmed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, given my family's history, etc., I can't watch it without bawling like a child.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Brothers In Arms was actually an HBO series.
If you have any appreciation for American soldiers and the work they did and the comraderie they share, the movie will really get to you. Especially the last two episodes.
It's ten hours, and there are extras, so if you ever DO watch it, I recommend making it something of a nightly or weekly thing, so you're not overwhelmed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, given my family's history, etc., I can't watch it without bawling like a child._

 

Awsome im going to have to watch Brothers In Arms.... I have so much RESPECT for American Soldiers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Father served in the Army for 21 years Before he retired.  So this is something i might have to share with my father
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats if he hasnt already seen it.... Thanks


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_Awsome im going to have to watch Brothers In Arms.... I have so much RESPECT for American Soldiers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Father served in the Army for 21 years Before he retired.  So this is something i might have to share with my father
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thats if he hasnt already seen it.... Thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Dammit, it's Band of Brothers, not Brothers in Arms.

We spent like 2 months playing the Brothers in Arms video game, and it's set almost identically to the Band of Brothers movie. 

I so suck at keeping those two straight.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Dammit, it's Band of Brothers, not Brothers in Arms.
........_

 
I love Band of Brothers.  I bought the DVD set.  Sometimes I sit down and have a marathon TV veg session w/ it.  Good stuff.


----------



## zeitghost (Jun 24, 2006)

Honestly, quite a few films stick with me.

For example, after seeing Fritz Lang's _Metropolis_, it's difficult to not compare other films of that genre to it. It's one of the earliest and really quite a standard.

Most Kurosawa films come to mind. And Jeunet.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I love Band of Brothers.  I bought the DVD set.  Sometimes I sit down and have a marathon TV veg session w/ it.  Good stuff._

 
If I sit there and watch that, it can't be while my brother is deployed, and I can't watch We Were Soldiers (DAMMIT I'm tearing up already since he's about to leave again...), or Blackhawk Down, or Behind Enemy Lines. Not while he's gone. If I do I spend the next week and a half an emo mess and it's stupid of me to be that way because he's doing his job and by grief he's having FUN with it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_If I sit there and watch that, it can't be while my brother is deployed, and I can't watch We Were Soldiers (DAMMIT I'm tearing up already since he's about to leave again...), or Blackhawk Down, or Behind Enemy Lines. Not while he's gone. If I do I spend the next week and a half an emo mess and it's stupid of me to be that way because he's doing his job and by grief he's having FUN with it._

 

Alot of those movies personify dedication, bravery and HONOR.  Which are, IMO, becoming harder and harder to find in this world, sadly.  If you watch those movies, it really puts things in perspective.  Makes me really think about my problems or issues.  Suddenly, they don't seem like such a big deal.   Hey, thank your brother for me!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 25, 2006)

Will do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  He's living it up before he heads out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oooo another movie, well a scene that stays with me, is Armaggedon when Liv Tyler reaches out and touches the screen and says "Daddy..." after she loses commo with Bruce Willis. 

*sniffle*


----------



## lightnlovly (Jun 25, 2006)

I will have to say that my all time fav movie and the one that sticks with me the most is Imitation of Life.  It was made in like 1959...but you can't beat the story or the message it shares.  So many emotions in one movie. It's about two (accidental) friends--one black, one white and they raise their young daughters together, all in a time where race was a major factor in how people were classified...I could really tell you guys about it, but I really don't want to ruin it.  If you have never seen it..PICK IT UP!!!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jun 25, 2006)

American Beauty. oooh i love that movie.


----------



## i am hollywood (Jun 27, 2006)

Finding Neverland -- I didn't think I'd like this movie, but I'm a Depp fan, so I forced myself to watch. And now its my absolute favorite! Its so touching. Still makes me cry everytime I watch it. 

The Lost Boys -- I don't know why, but this movie has always been a favorite of mine. I have a slight obsession with vampires, and 80s rock n roll, so thats probably why. 

The Thief Lord -- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Laugh all you want. In fact, I actually laugh when I think of this being a favorite of mine, but everytime I watch it... I'm entranced. It really has a lovely story line.


----------



## super exotic (Jun 27, 2006)

BIG FISH!!!

I love this movie and ever since I saw it, it has been my favorite movie since. This movie just teaches me about life and how exciting it can be. It is about a father who tells his son stories about his life and while the dad is dying, the son tries to find out who his dad really is because his dad's stories are so farfetched.


----------

